
Fastest internet in the world can download everything on Netflix in one second - rustoo
https://tech.hindustantimes.com/tech/news/with-a-speed-of-178-tbps-fastest-internet-in-the-world-can-download-everything-on-netflix-in-one-second-71598083166098.html
======
refresher
I assume the entire Netflix library is more than 178Tb.

